# Questions about breeders in NY Area...



## RPMommy (Mar 7, 2014)

Hubby and I are looking for a GSD breeder somewhere relatively local.
We are in Eastern Suffolk County on Long Island... I've been searching through the AKC site and elsewhere, trying to find breeders that seem legitimate and responsible, with well-spaced litters and appropriate pedigree information, OFA certs, health info, etc. I'm very new to this, as I grew up with rescues (Chow-Chows and an American Eskimo mix)... hubby had a Husky and a GSD-mix growing up and has had his heart set on a GSD for as long as I've known him... (13+ years). We are finally in contract on our first home with a large backyard and he wants his pup! We have two daughters, 7&8... And I am a '[email protected]' mom, so I'll be the one doing the majority of the training and walking and general puppy care, so I want to get off to a good start with a healthy pup! 

I emailed this breeder (Roberts Kennels -Site also talks about 'Howlynn's German Shepherds', so maybe that the name to go by?) for more information. Mainly because they say they are 'upstate' and I was curious how far they are from us... https://sites.google.com/site/robertskennel/ 
I gave a little of our background and also asked about their waiting list and what requirements or suggestions they have for prospective adoptive families... 
The owner responded back with the following:

_**** E-mail response removed by ADMIN - **** _

It seems like many others have long waiting-lists and seem a bit 'picky' when it comes to adopting out their pups... I worry that this sounds a little 'over-eager'. I looked up the phone number she gave and they are actually almost a 6-hour drive from us, which we would do if we were sure it was an excellent breeder... But I'm curious if anyone knows any good breeders further downstate or on Long Island... I know of one other out here (All Island German Shepherd K-9 Services | Puppy Sales | Dog Training | Security Work) but nobody we know has ever heard of them and their dogs look really huge! Maybe it's just the pictures... I sent an inquiry and haven't heard anything from them... They 'sound' impressive but I'm not sure I'm a good judge of this...
(We WOULD prefer the 'working line' dogs simply because they look more healthy and 'sturdy' to me... I worry about the ones with the more-sloped backs, maybe I'm crazy, it just looks painful...)

Just hoping someone could give some input, I'm so new to the GSD 'game' and I want to make sure I learn enough ahead of time and we are off to a good start from the get-go!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know any breeders in NY. I am sure there are others on the forum that do...and will help out. I think it is really in poor taste to print out an e-mail that someone sent you on a public board.


----------



## RPMommy (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm sorry, I really was just trying to get a feel for whether this sounded 'okay' or not... I haven't got any experience with any if this at all...


----------



## RPMommy (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry about the poor etiquette... :blush: Hope that fixed it! Basically I was told that they did unexpectedly have puppies available to 'go home' soon and was asked briefly about our work schedules, etc. 

I simply wonder if I should expect a breeder to be more selective or if that seems okay...


----------



## maxdog630 (Feb 22, 2014)

I found it very helpful to type in New York breeders or New England breeders on the search tab above. Reading old posts helped me out tremendously.
Good luck.


----------



## maxdog630 (Feb 22, 2014)

Someone also posted to me to look in the archives under "What to look for in a breeder?". That was very helpful as well. I cant answer your question because I personally don't have the experience but I do know that with my second pup I followed the suggestions on this forum and have a long wait for our new guy - but I am very confident in the choice I made thanks to the suggestions I found here.


----------



## RPMommy (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you, I am sifting through search results at the moment... It looks like a few of the highly recommended breeders are no longer breeding pups... but I'll keep looking.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Personally, no I wouldn't get a dog from the Robert's breeders. It looks like they do the bare minimum health testing which is a huge flag for me. 

Working lines can be companion dogs for active families just the same as show lines, it's about finding the right breeders who can match you with the right dog  Pedigree is important as well, look for a breeder who does through health testing and also multiple certifications proving their stock is breed worthy. Most good breeders do all the training and titling themselves so they know their dogs inside and out and can tell you about their strengths and weaknesses.

As for breeder communication, the breeder I chose was very helpful and through in her responses and I felt comfortable right off the bat. I spent several hours over at their house after the pups were born playing with the puppies and talking with them, you're not just purchasing a dog but a person who should have years of experience and knowledge to back you up with any questions or problems. If you don't feel comfortable right away then chances are they're not the right one for you, it's doesn't mean they are bad, just not a good match.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

I would check with Carol at Watcher Engel in Connecticut or Pam at Von Hena C in New Hampshire.


----------



## RPMommy (Mar 7, 2014)

maxdog630 said:


> Someone also posted to me to look in the archives under "What to look for in a breeder?". That was very helpful as well. I cant answer your question because I personally don't have the experience but I do know that with my second pup I followed the suggestions on this forum and have a long wait for our new guy - but I am very confident in the choice I made thanks to the suggestions I found here.


Good tip, and yes, I did read that... I'm just so unsure of myself still and all of the acronyms and whatnot end up confusing me... I'm very nervous about the prospect of a GSD in general but Hubby is adamant that this is the breed we are getting... no ifs ands or buts. Even though hes at work 72 hours a week and this Pup will basically be my responsibility 100% of the time except Sundays... :help: I worry that I'm not 'firm' enough for such a strong & intelligent breed. Eek!


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

Being firm is something I really had to work on with my trainer. She told me I have to quit being mom and be leader instead. I think if you are aware you have that issue then it is something you can work to overcome.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Agree with Lark and it sounds like you are on the right path!

I like to jump in just with a couple of general thoughts I learned along the way here.

Any line of GSD can have genetic issues show line AND working lines. If a breeder tells you 'my straight back working line dogs can never get hip dysplasia' don't walk, run away.

Two, lots of folks have working lines and are very happy with them, but showlines aren't all extreme and sometimes can be a better fit temperament-wise for some families. So it doesn't hurt to give them a look over at least.

No matter what line you decide I agree, finding a good breeder will be your best bet at getting a great new family member.

Good luck in your puppy search!


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

Are you looking only for a puppy?
Or a grown young dog?


----------



## Chris5110 (Mar 10, 2003)

I am a member of a schutzhund club on Long Island. We train in St James. Our club president breeds German Shepherds. He is/was a breed warden. About a third of the club members have his dogs. I dont. We also have a very friendly club to train with. You can contact him at [email protected]. his name is Bob Frampton. Feel free to google him.
I may know some others who have GSD litters. They are working litters so will be higher drive dogs. Any questions drop me a PM.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I drove from Eastern LI to Gettysberg PA for Apache and Kiya was flown in from Ohio. Dont limit yourself to the island.


----------



## Chris5110 (Mar 10, 2003)

RPMommy, what are you looking for in a GSD. Companion, protection or sport competition, conformation ?


----------

